# Rosie's Herd of Amazing Animals



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok...so I was talking to Alicia (JadeIcing) andshe suggested I should make a combined Bunny Blog for my girls...and Ithought that was a GREAT idea!!

I initially thought of combining my three Bunny Blogs, but quicklyrealized it would be better to just create a new one, and give ya'lllinks to the others here.

So, going by age...

Here is where Maisie's former Bunny Blog was:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13703&amp;forum_id=6

Here is where Trixie's former Bunny Blog was:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18537&amp;forum_id=6

And here's Flower's former Bunny Blog:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13414&amp;forum_id=6

(I'll also be posting a link to this Bunny Blog in the above threads, so ya'll see this one. )

Okay...pictures in a moment (of which I've got HUNDREDS)....

Edited to add: I'll also post pics of the kitties now and then...as they're my babies, too!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

To start off with, let me say that I'm not surewhich of these pictures I've posted in the other blogs. I'vetaken over 400 pictures since getting our digital camera, so please bepatient with multiple posts of pictures.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

First, a video of our house, so you guys get a better idea why we can't take anymore animals, hehe!!





And now, here are a few videos I just took of Flower (bearing in mind once again that you might have seen these already)...





























More to come!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 6, 2007)

I LOVE your cage setup in the first video!

ROFL, listen to the crazy lady speak in the third video! Sounds like me with Harper. No wonder he thinks I'm :craziness

Beautiful bunnies (of course you knew that!) and your daughter is adorable!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

Here are some misc videos...once again my apologies both for any dark videos, and if you've already seen some of these...





































Enjoy! Pictures coming up!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

Hehe...thank you! Yes, I'm a goof...but they sure do love my crazy talk! 

Next up, I will be doing videos of Trixie. Flower has decidedshe's too tired to come out anymore right now (we'll open the cageagain later on). Just waiting for the batteries to rechargeon the camera!  (I have to recharge them aboutonce every few days.)

And thank you for the compliments on my babies (daughter included)...I love them soooo much!!

Oh, and the reason there's all that stuff in front of Maisie's cage isbecause she gets so stressed when either of the other two girls areout, so I block off her cage to help her remain more calm.Earlier there was a bit of space (about three inches), and she wound uphonking at Flower...which is something I've not heard her dobefore!! :shock:

Flower makes all KINDS of noises...but that's the first peep I've heard out of Maisie!! :shock:
*
MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> I LOVE your cage setup in the first video!
> 
> ROFL, listen to the crazy lady speak in the third video! Sounds like me with Harper. No wonder he thinks I'm :craziness
> 
> Beautiful bunnies (of course you knew that!) and your daughter is adorable!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok...here's one of Flower enjoying an cat amenity. 





More to come soon! I'm still uploading a few onto Photobucket.

Oh, by the way, if you guys want to see more pics, you can check out my Photobucket account at:
http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a169/maherwoman/


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2007)

OH MY GOD! Ok no more pushing you to get anymore animals. I will take a video of my place soon.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice videos! I especially like theguided house video. Your bunnies are almost as cute as myown. Note the almost.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 6, 2007)

LOL, I love the video of your daughter andhusband playing with the helium! I've never tried that, now I want togo out and get a balloon.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

Waiting for camera batteries to recharge.....

*Drumming fingers on desk*

:waiting:onder: :rollseyes :banghead:disgust :yawn: :whistling:headsmack:whatever:camera:grumpyleaseplease::hanging:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

Okay, another finished uploading onto Photobucket...

Enjoy!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 6, 2007)

How in the world are you getting your video'suploaded to photobucket so fast? I've been sitting here 10 minutestrying to upload one video that's only about a minute long. It'stelling me I still have 40 minutes left to wait. :shock:

It's always slow for me, and I'm on a cable connection...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

Okay, while we're waiting for camera batteries (sheesh!), I'll post some pictures. 

Here are all the pictures I have of my beautiful Maisie:

















The amount of hay Maisie eats DAILY:





Maisie drinking (from above)


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh, that's weird...I have cable internet, too,and it only takes me about eight minutes to upload a one minutevideo. :shock: I have no idea how it's so muchfaster on my end...I've never heard of a 1min video taking thatlong!! :shock:

Hmm...maybe this Time Warner cable is faster than I thought??

P.S. Deleted the double post for ya.  
*
MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> How in the world areyou getting your video's uploaded to photobucket so fast? I've beensitting here 10 minutes trying to upload one video that's only about aminute long. It's telling me I still have 40 minutes left to wait.:shock:
> 
> It's always slow for me, and I'm on a cable connection...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

More of Maisie:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

And now, some of MooCow Trixie:

















































































More to come!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

More MooCow pics:

(Before I post more, bear in mind that I have been HORRIBLE abouttaking pics while she's actually OUT of her cage...it's not that shenever gets to come out, it's just that her mama is a dork...hehe!)



















































And the cutest one of all.....


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

And now, for Sweet Flower HoneyBun's pictures:

Where's the Flower???






Flower's impression of roadkill, hehe:






























Another roadkill impression:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 6, 2007)

LOL, I LOVE Flower's DBF roadkill impression!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

Hehe...I know...she does those dead bunnyimpressions ALL THE TIME...that's the first time I've caughtone. She sits up in a FLASH when I come near, so I had to dothat from rather far away, hehe!! 
*
MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> LOL, I LOVE Flower's DBF roadkill impression!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

Okay, so I'm off to take more pics of Trixie during her play time! 

The batteries have officially finished charging.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 7, 2007)

Aww look at those cute little ones. :bunnydance:


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Mar 7, 2007)

What a wonderful family you have Maisie is a real sweetie


----------



## naturestee (Mar 7, 2007)

There's my girls! Is it wierd that Iwant to reach into the screen and pull out that tuft of fur on Flower'sdewlap? She'd probably kill me. I know Sprite wantsto.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 7, 2007)

I know!! I tried to take it out, but she wouldn't let me NEAR it!! Hehe!!
*
naturestee wrote: *


> There's mygirls! Is it wierd that I want to reach into the screen andpull out that tuft of fur on Flower's dewlap? She'd probablykill me. I know Sprite wants to.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2007)

:waiting:

Alicia and The Zoo Crew! (2007)


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 9, 2007)

Hehe...you're so funny...I've beenthere! Not only have I been there, but I was the lastcomment, besides your reply. HEHE!!!! 

You rock!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 11, 2007)

I took some pics of Miss Maisie Daisy while Itried to coax her out for some playing fun...but, as usual, shewouldn't really come out. Hehe...

But here are some pics, and a video will follow, of her time with me today. 

"Me?? Come out??"





Emily made her a little toy...this is her checkin' it out. 







































































And here are a few more...































This is her starting to get annoyed with the flash, hehe! :?


























And here is a better picture of the present Em made for her:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 11, 2007)

Some really cute videos on the way!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 11, 2007)

In the meantime, some really cute pics of the kitties...

Proof that Hobbes loves feet:





Poor Hobbes....





My handsome boy:





"AHHHHHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!"





"MAN...SOMEBODY'S funny!!!"





Just hangin' around:





"WHO is it?!?!"


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 11, 2007)

Here's a video of me playing with Hobbes:


----------



## Haley (Mar 11, 2007)

:whistling "I wish they all could be California girls.." :trio :rimshot:

Love the new blog! Everyone looks wonderful! Keep those pics coming


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh, no worries about that, Haley!! This digital camera is sooooo fun!! 

More videos yet to come...I'm uploading them one at a time onto Photobucket right now. 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 11, 2007)

Here's a video I just HAD to do...I HAD to capture Hobbes being all snuggly and cute...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 11, 2007)

Maisie fun:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 11, 2007)

More Maisie fun...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 11, 2007)

Tour of Maisie's House:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 11, 2007)

Here's a video of Trixie...there are more to follow! 

Please be patient with the darkness of this one...it'll get lighter, I promise.

And, as we speak, my husband and I are trying to find better ways to light the "sets" of our videos.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

More!

:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 11, 2007)

Here's another...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 11, 2007)

Enjoy! 

By the way...if you watch closely, you can see her head slowlydropping. I was petting her like this for about half an hourlast night, and she just KNOCKED OUT...and stayed that way for a couplehours afterward. It was SO ADORABLE!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok...last one for now...believe it or not, all of those were taken yesterday. :shock:

Enjoy!


----------



## Haley (Mar 11, 2007)

Ohh! Trixie vids, she looks so happy!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 11, 2007)

Hehe...thanks! 

Yeah, I've been really working hard on bonding with her...it's reallypaying off! With the other two girls it was a bit easier tobond with them, but with Trixie, it wound up being a tadchallenging. When she first got here, I think she was REALLYmissing home, and just didn't have the desire to bond withme. But, as time passes, she's getting more used to her newhome, and I can tell more relaxed in general. She doesn't doDBF's quite as hard or strong as Flower does, but she doesflop. And yesterday, I caught her doing a small binky (whichyou can see in one of those videos, if you watch...), so I know she'sadjusting great. 

I'm so happy...she's so lovey-dovey now...it's so sweet!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 11, 2007)

I love your videos! I love how you arealways talking in them. In that first one of Trix, you sounda lot like I do w/ Angel! She really does seem so happy,that's great. You great bunnymom!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 11, 2007)

Awww ....thank you!! :blushan:

She sure does seem more relaxed and happy now...and I'm so happy to see her so comfy now!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2007)

:bunnydance:More!:bunnydance:

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)andBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny


----------



## Blyre (Mar 12, 2007)

I love your videos, Rosie, and I'm glad to see your babies doing well. 

Wallace


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 12, 2007)

Aww...thank you!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 25, 2007)

Hehe...I guess it's about time I update my girls' blog, huh? Hehe!!

So...to start off with...a few pictures of Trixie...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 25, 2007)

And here are some of Flower...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 25, 2007)

And here are some of Maisie...











Unfortunately, I only had a couple...sorry, guys!! I'll do better with each girl next time!!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 25, 2007)

And here are the ones from Daisy that I have so far...











And Daisy's mama:





And more of Daisy...














































And here is Daisy from today...





























































And my favorite yet...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 25, 2007)

You may notice in some of those pics that her nose is pink and slightly swollen and wet...

I have some not-so-good news...but I'll quote it from Peg herself...

The PM was titled, "Daisy - (dont' freak out)"...hehe...

Here's what it said:

"I want to start out by saying that Daisy is a FIGHTER and she abouttore me up when I tried to clean her up for photos. I almost had toresort to a bunny burrito and I almost never have to do that with thelittle ones.

Ok - now the part I'm writing you about. She is a *tiny *bit sick.She has a tiny bit of wetness on her nose - I thought the other day itwas from my attempts at cleaning her up from her treasure hunting - butit is there again today.

It is *NOT* pasturella. It is not white discharge or yellowdischarge or green discharge or something like that. It is not really adischarge as much as it is a dampness on her nose and around hernose. It isn't on her legs at all.

Her breathing sounds ok - maybe like she could use some meds (and I'lltalk about that in a minute). I really don't think she *sicksick.* I think she's more *under the weather* type ofsick.

You see - our temps here have been changing a lot lately and we've hada lot of humid weather along with our cedar and stuff coming out.Allergies are major problems at this time of the year and I have somerabbits that are NEVER EVER sick that will cough a bit or sneeze a bitat this time of the year. This is my 3rd spring with rabbits and italways happens right about now when the weather is like this.

So what I have done is to give her some Vet RX nosedrops and some Rabbit-Mycin nose drops.

I thought she tore me up when I cleaned her? Ha...giving hernose drops took me TEN minutes almost...for 2 drops in each nostril.

I've also given her a bit of antihistimine. 

On top of that, I've moved the litter to a cage that doesn't need alitter box so that there will be no built-up ammonia (even though Idump it often) to set off any additinoal problems.

She should be just fine - and I am not going to take her to a vet rightnow because I honestly see this every so often - especially at thistime of year.

I'm going to put her mom on meds too and she will get the meds throughmom's milk since I'm moving mom back in with the litter for anotherweek.

So please - don't freak out. I do have photos to upload and send youand you'll see her nose looking all wet and maybe a bit puffy from metrying to get nose drops in and her trying to fight me.

I've got to say...she is one STUBBORN young gal. She may be small andshe may stay smaller than a lot of lionheads (I really believe shecarries the dwarf gene) - but she is going to be FEISTY. 

I'd definitely keep an eye on undergunfire's thread - 'cause you'regetting a lionhead with much of the same determination and spitfire!

Peg"

* So, guys...please be praying for my baby girl...I know I am! *


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 26, 2007)

Rosie,

I spoke to a breeder friend and was telling her about this and she has a pretty decent theory.

The litter box had not been cleaned for maybe 4 days (it hadn't seemedthat bad) and I had just put in woody pet and was using it for thefirst time (which was part of why it didn't seem so bad).

My friend suspects that because she is the smallest in the litter -andhad such a fascination with the litter box....that the ammonia buildupcould have caused her to have the damp nose. She thinks that sinceshe's now been moved to another cage (the whole litter and mama) with apull-out pan and I'm going to go ahead and dump that daily or at leastevery other day (I'm going to monitor it every day).....that thesymptoms should disappear within a couple of days.

Part of the reason she suspects this is the fact that there is nothingon her legs as if she was trying to clean her nose. Her legs weretotally fine (no gunk buildup) and her nose is just damp.

My friend did say I should probably see a difference within 48 hours.

In the meantime - I get to practice the Bunny Burrito - Daisy size since she just tears me up.

She's fine until I go to flip her for meds and then she's just ...well - I don't think I can say that here...

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 26, 2007)

Haha!! That's my little Stinker! 

She wouldn't fit in if she didn't have a hefty dose of spunkitude! 

So, she should be just fine...that's good. I'm happy to hearit's really not a big deal...but will also be relieved when I hearshe's not got any runny nose at all anymore. 

Thank you so much for giving me so much information..it really helps mebe able to relax about it to know more about it. 

Hugs to you!!

Rosie*


----------



## binkies (Mar 26, 2007)

They are all so beautiful! You have a great herdthere! Daisy looks JUST like her momma. She is too cute! In fact, itshould be illegal to be that cute. I'm glad mommy Peg has her noseissue under control.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

Cute


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks, guys!! 

I'm really excited about my new little girl and her addition to the Rosie Crew! 

And one handy piece of information I got from Peg today is this:

Daisy had been digging in her litterbox like crazy the day before therunny nose started, so she says it's probably that she just got toomuch ammonia in her nose (even though Peg keeps them clean, it's justthat there was any in there at all, and she got a nose-full).So, her nose is just irritated from it...and she should be just fine ina couple days. 

Peg's giving her some meds just in case, though, and to help her out a little. 

Whew!! *Sigh of relief*


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh, and I thought I should post for anyonereading about the fact that I'm getting two new bunny friends andwondering how on EARTH I can manage that with how small our placeis. Here's our plan:

1. Get Flower and Maisie spayed and FULLY healed.

In the meantime...

Daisy will grow up, get weaned from Mama, and Peg will get her spayedon her end (it's cheaper). Peg will also get her used to hername D), and get her used to the kind of food my girls areeating...so when she gets here, she's all good-to-go, and ready forbonding with the girls!

As far as my second baby, I'm not quite sure who that will beyet. I wanted to take a baby from Jesse (JAK Rabbitry), butI'm not sure if the timing will work out, as I would like them bothhere (and either already altered and healed, or have the second babyarrive sooner and do it in time for both to be all healed) and readyfor bonding all five at the same time. I might go withchecking out the East Valley Shelter when the time comes around (maybea couple weeks beforehand so I don't have two bunnies adjusting at thesame time...we'll see). 

Bottom line, I have a feeling everything will just fall into place withthis. If we wind up just taking Daisy, then it's just Daisythat's the new addition.

Basically, I'm going to take one day at a time. It'll be sometime before Daisy winds up being able to be here (might be Sept beforeshe's here), but I'm willing to wait for the pieces to fall togetherjust right. In the meantime, I'm completely comfortable withher being with Peg...I trust Peg completely, and know she will doeverything possible to make sure everything goes wonderfully smoothlyfor both of us. 

This is so exciting! And once I get these next one or twobabes...that's it for me. Any new additions would have towait until we get a house, as I cannot take anymore floor space, and Idon't want to reach maximum occupancy in the cage(s). I wantthem to still all have PLENTY of room to run around and not feelcrowded.

Another thing to note: when we get a house (may be as much as a yearaway, maybe less...we'll see how things fall into place for that, too),we'll have a bunny room, or have their cage in our room and have afostering room...or maybe even have a bunny room for our "keepers" anda fostering room. We'll see how it works out...but the placehas to have room for my dream of fostering and bunnysitting andsuch. 

So, there ya go...there's our plan! 

We'll see what the future holds...but one thing's for sure.This little fluffball that will now go by the name of Daisy is the bunfor me and will make a PERFECT addition to our little clan.Each of our buns are so amazing and wonderful in their own specialways! I'm excited to see who our fifth bun will be...

Hugs to all!!

Rosie &amp; the Girls* :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 26, 2007)

Daisy in the hat!!:faint::inlove:

Glad you've got the feeling it's all gonna work out well for you, Ifeel like I'm never going to get another bun, every route we turn justseems to be a dead end:?


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 26, 2007)

Awww .....I hope to hear everything coming together well for you too, soon. 

leaseplease:Michaela deserves her bunnies!!!! 
*
Michaela wrote: *


> Daisy in the hat!!:faint::inlove:
> 
> Glad you've got the feeling it's all gonna work out well for you, Ifeel like I'm never going to get another bun, every route we turn justseems to be a dead end:?


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 26, 2007)

Rosie,

I looked at Daisy today. Her nose is still slightly damp but it hasgone down noticeably. I think it will be totally gone by Friday at thelatest.

I also noticed in another litter I had one with the damp nose - and it was the smallest one in that litter too.....

My girlfriend says she tends to have it when they're about to be weanedor being weaned and they get a tiny bit stressed....and that it goesaway pretty quickly. She couldn't get over Daisy's love of litter-boxdigging and said that the majority of times she sees a nose like this -it is from a digger too...and she dumps her litter boxes every otherday.

So she should be fine....she managed to thump me off today while I wasgetting into the cage to check the rest of the litter. She wantedNOTHING to do with me.

Should be interesting....I think I'll use cheerios to bring her around to seeing that humans can be fun...

But honestly? I'm glad she's going there in September. I can't handle two rabbits that are like Miss Bea!

Peg


----------



## Haley (Mar 26, 2007)

Daisy is adorable! Tumnus told me today that heapproves of this name for his long distance little sis because that isthe name of his true love, Daisy Mae. 

Im glad to hear she's feeling better, Peg. She sounds like a littlestinker though! I love those pics of her in the hat. She is just toocute. I cant wait to see more!


----------



## missyscove (Mar 27, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> I might go with checking out the *East Valley Shelter*when the time comes around (maybe a couple weeks beforehand so I don'thave two bunnies adjusting at the same time...we'll see).


:bunnydance:

There are baby mini-lops... not up for adoption yet, but still, look at that...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

Hehe...you guys are too funny!!

Thank you for the compliments on my new baby girl...I can't wait untilSeptember!! BUT...I know waiting is what's good for allinvolved, so I'll try to remain patient. It'll just allow us(Hubby and I) to be able to complete getting the Contractor's License,and build up the finances...so that, by the time she's here, she'llhave more toys than she'll know what to do with!! 

*Peg*...hehe!! I'm tellin' ya...I love that bunnyspunkitude. It truly does warm my heart to know my baby's gotsuch PERSONALITY!! 

*Haley*...in truth, her name was definitely meant forher. I hadn't really thought of names yet, and when the threeof us (Hubby, daughter, and I) looked at her picture, we all threethought of the name Daisy. It's funny how a bunny can tellyou from so far away, isn't it? Hehe!! Truth betold, though, for a bit earlier, I did consider Susan...so she could gowith the Narnia theme. 

*MissysCove*...I don't want to look quite yet, as I want to takeDaisy with us to see who she prefers. We're not quiteconvinced yet we want a fifth just yet...as we want to wait and see ifshe bonds well with Maisie (since Flower and Trixie have alreadydecided to be buds). If Maisie decides she'd prefer to besolitary (which is a very real possibility), then we'll take Daisy withus and see what friend she'd like to have. 

Hugs to everyone!! 

Rosie*


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, I thought you might enjoy today's updateon Daisy. I promise - I won't update on a daily basis - but I have toshare about today.

First of all - her nose is almost done being damp. A slight bit nearthe nostril - but not much at all. That's her health update.

Now for her personality update.

When I went to feed them tonight and was putting the food bowl in thecage, she somehow managed to get the door and try to shut it on me.When I reached down to put the scoop back in the bucket - she hadactually closed the door but couldn't latch it 'cause the latch was onthe outside.

So I looked at it and said, "Good girl Daisy!" and she looked at me andthen she flicked me off while hopping to the back of the cage.

Then she THUMPED at me. All the other rabbits turned and looked at her.I said in a loud, but not mean voice, "Daisy! You thumped at me!" 

And she thumped again.

hmm....

Anyway - that is today's update.

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 28, 2007)

HEHE!!! That's my girl!!! 

YAY!! So happy to hear that her nosey is almost cleared! 

I can't believe she tried to close the door on you AND thumped, toboot!! :shock: What a stinker!! You're making me all the more eager....hehe!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 28, 2007)

Ohh man.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 3, 2007)

So...

Peg told me today that Daisy's nose is completely cleared up...so YAY!!!

And now, onto the festivities of the other night...

We bought the girls a little tunnel toy (vinyl thing with a hole in themiddle for good tunneling fun)...and they've given me quite the ravingreview so far! 

Now fair warning, Trixie wouldn't come out for the fun duringplaytime... But I promise to get a good few videos of herin the tunnel, too. 

We started with Maisie...and she came out and played for about an hourstraight!!  She hasn't done that for about a yearnow, so it was a real joy to spend time with my little Sweetheart.

Here are the videos we got from our Maisie fun (my apologies for thedark ones...there are some that are better lit in the bunch, Ipromise!):





































And here are some from our fun time with Flower...

























And a couple for random fun:





This one's real dark, sorry...





And this one's hard to hear what's being said, but it's funny:

My husband says, "I suppose I say hello..."

Then he says, "My wife is very dedicated."

And finally, "E.T. phone home..."

Heehee, goofball!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 3, 2007)

Very funny vids.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 4, 2007)

I love your vids! How many times do Ineed to say it!!?? Hee Hee. I loved themall. I have figured my camera out, so I will have some upsoon.


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 4, 2007)

Dear Rosie,

I wanted to let you know that I'm keeping an eye on Daisy for you. Momsays she's really cute but that she has the potential to be anotherMiss Bea. I've told mom that it can't be THAT bad at this young of anage...can it?

Anyway, I won't let her be part of my harem...but I will make sure tocheck the forum and share stories with her about her new sisters (justin case mom forgets).

Tiny 
The BunFather


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 4, 2007)

Hehe...thank you, oh wonderful Bunfather. 

And thank you's to the other sweet comments from Alicia and AngelnSnuffy. 

You guys are the best!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 6, 2007)

I know Rosie will be sharing the photos I senther of Daisy so she can understand how small Daisy is...but since Ihave the video uploaded first...I will share it here..






Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 6, 2007)

OK GUYS!! New pictures of my little Daisy!! 

Enjoy!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 6, 2007)

OMG!!!!! Look at that beautiful littlefuzzy bunny! If I still lived on the left coast, she would bein danger of being bunny-napped.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 7, 2007)

Hehe...thank you! 

*Rosie makes note to ask Peg to up her security!*

So, I wanted to make the announcement here, too...but we've finally decided on our fifth baby!

His name will be Dusty, and you can read about his story here:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=20727&amp;forum_id=1

Here are his pics! 
































Hugs to all!! 

Rosie &amp; the Herd :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Apr 7, 2007)

I love the tunnel videos, my girls have a tunnel too, it's a big hit!:thumbup

And little Daisy and Dusty, I want them!!:bunnyheart:bunnyheart


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 7, 2007)

Hehe...thanks, Michaela!! 

Yeah, it was a really big hit here!!  Now I wantto buy like three more, and find a way to kinda combine them for atunnel system, or something. They each have tying strings atone end (so you can tie them flat), so I could tie them together, orsome such. Hehe!! 

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## binkies (Apr 7, 2007)

Lucky you! Two adorable lionheads! Yes, she better be stepping up that security!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, my batteries died at the very end of this video...so it is sort of cut short.

As I was telling Rosie though - these two are almost like both sides ofthe lionhead personality. Dusty is actually more friendly while Daisyis more curious and explorative. Both like to play on my desk though.

Daisy looks dirty because she got some banana baby food this morning -after about 15 minutes of trying to say, "No thank you....I'm reallyfull" she took in about 10 cc but she also wore about 2 cc.

And now ....for the Dusty and Daisy show (which I'm sure will be renamed something else at some point in time)...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2007)

Aww adorable.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 9, 2007)

EEeeeee!!! SO CUTE!!! Must... steal... bunny... when no one is looking...

__________
Nadia


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 9, 2007)

Hehe...thanks, guys!

I just love their little noses...Daisy with the spot above her nose,and Dusty with that darker brown nose. They just melt myheart...


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 9, 2007)

OH!! I don't know if I mentioned it or not, butI found out I have baby pics of Dusty, too! The below twobaby photos of Daisy and the other bun...the other bun happens to be myDusty!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 9, 2007)

Dear Mama,

This is Dusty writing to you. This breeder mama has tried to fool us byputting some medicine in some banana and berry baby food and put it inour cage along with Doc's Rabbit Enhancer. It actually smelled prettygood and Sniffle-Snuffle almost ate some till I warned him....and thenblack monster took some anway. I think its cause mama fostered blackmonster and he's not as smart as our litter.

Would you please tell breeder mama that we're too smart for this trick.

Oops - gotta go pull Daisy away from there....the other two havestarted eating it and Daisy says," If they can eat it...I will too..".

Your Dusty

P.S. We moved out of OUR cage today and into a new one. We'vegot hay too - and breeder mama is supposed to be giving us some of theGOURMET hay tonight too...from Barbi Brown (bunny blend). I'll have tomake sure you know what we think of it.

Oh - and breeder mama says we should come up with a name for the two ofus while we're here and write you notes in the bunny chat area. Do youmind if we do that? I think we will have lots to tell you.

Ooops - there goes Daisy again...gotta hop!


----------



## missyscove (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow, congratulations. The things thatgo on when I leave the country... I was simply glad to see no one hadbunnynapped my two.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 9, 2007)

Hehe...Hi, Sweet Dusty boy!! It's so wonderful to hear from you!! 

You two are so cute! I just can't wait to hug you guys and give you so many kisses, you'll BEG me to stop! 

I'm not surprised you guys weren't fooled...you are a couplasmarties!! I hope to hear soon that Daisy's (er...Drew's)nose has cleared. What a stinker! Hehe...

Oh, and the new cage! I hope you like it! BreederMama said she would move you guys to a bigger one soon, and that she'llbe giving you a litterbox. I think you'll like having one,specific place to go potty, instead of just going anywhere,hehe! 

Take care of each other, ok? Mama's counting the days until we meet! 

Love always,

Your Mama

P.S. The three girls here say hello, and send their love to you two! 
*
TinysMom wrote: *


> Dear Mama,
> 
> This is Dusty writing to you. This breeder mama has tried to fool us byputting some medicine in some banana and berry baby food and put it inour cage along with Doc's Rabbit Enhancer. It actually smelled prettygood and Sniffle-Snuffle almost ate some till I warned him....and thenblack monster took some anway. I think its cause mama fostered blackmonster and he's not as smart as our litter.
> 
> ...


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 9, 2007)

Hmm... I think I saw Dusty in the Bunny Blog section giving away a secret about little "Daisy"... ?? Is this true??

________
Nadia


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 9, 2007)

Yep! I do, indeed, have news!!

This morning, Peg was checkin' on the bunnies, and looking Daisy over,and when she gave Daisy her medicine (because she's got a runny nose),she noticed a couple of telltale bald spots right in the area whereboys get them (where the testicles descend)!!

So, it turns out that little Daisy is a BOY!! :shock:

I spent most of today trying to think of a new name for my little boy(which I'm still shocked about, hehe), and finally came up with thename Drew, which means "manly, warrior". I immediatelythought it was PERFECT for my little spunky bunky, and thought that itwould be a great match for Dusty! 

So, Dusty and Drew it is!! 

I'm gonna have two little boys!!


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 9, 2007)

Wheeee, that's going to be SO muchfun!! Can you imagine your little pack of 5 running aroundyour house. Oh man, that's my dream!

_________
Nadia


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah...I CAN'T WAIT!! 

I'm gonna have TWO boys, not just ONE!! 

It's so funny, too, because when I originally talked to Peg, I wanted aboy that looked just like Mr. Tumnus...and looks like that's what Ifound! 

Can you believe that? Hehe!!!

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 9, 2007)

I just want to add something here - two things really.

Right now I'm not 100% sure that Drew is a boy...but I'm pretty darnsure. I should know within a week or two as it looks like certain bitsare getting ready to drop. It also doesn't help that this morning whenDrew had a bit of playtime - he ran into Tiny's area - and Tiny chasedhim right out. Tiny usually only does that with agressive does orbucks. 

Secondly....while Daisy has a bit of a runny nose - it isn't really badand it appears to happen whenever the rabbitry gets closed up due tocold weather...like maybe there is something that irritates him (lackof fresh air)? As it is - our allergies are driving us fits - so Iwonder if he is allergic to something.

Oh - and also - with Rosie's permission...Dusty is gonna get to do alittle bit of breeding before he goes to the vet and then goes to livewith her. They say the best way to "set" the pattern on brokens is tobreed a broken to a solid colored rabbit that came from a brokenparent. So...I'm going to try it. He's going to mate with 2 or maybe 3older women before goign to the vet. I've whispered in his ear that hecan't go bragging too much about it to Drew though.....

Then again....I may consider breeding Drew once too....I've started thinking about that too.....

Peg

Edited to add: My friend Lisa took four rabbits to the vet tohave them checked for male/female about a month ago because shecouldn't tell. The vet charged her $30 to do so. Lisa told me lastnight - the vet was wrong on all four of them. The buck who hadtesticles that hadn't dropped...was a doe. The does were bucks. Etc. 

I told Lisa that hey - I could mis-judge them for FREE! I do it all the time.

Seriously though - its the little bucks that sometimes get me - they look sometimes like a doe until suddenly...poof!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 9, 2007)

Hehe!! 

I'm so sorry I forgot to mention those things...:embarrassed::foreheadsmack:

And yes, I did indeed say it was completely okay for Peg to breedeither of the boys. All the better to spread the cutenessthroughout the world! 

As far as Drew's nose...now that they've been moved indoors, thatshould help prevent it from happening anymore, right? 

So, things are wonderful...I'm excited that they're going to be bred(honored, in fact). I'm wonderfully excited to have two boysto add to my herd of wonderfulness. And I'm doubly excitedthat everyone's healthy, happy, and that they both have such beautifulpersonalities.  What a sweet, sweet pair...

Love and hugs,

Rosie and the Herd :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

I think it's going to take a while to get used to typing the new name, hehe!!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 9, 2007)

Quick note: I changed the name of our blog to reflect our new additions! 

I figured it just wasn't all that nice to have Girls in the title with two new BOYS coming along! 

Hehe!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey Rosie! I can't believe how much Imissed! I'm so happy for you and even a bitjealous. But, not jealous of all the cage cleaning you'll bedoing, he he.

Congratulations Rosie and gang.:elephant:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 10, 2007)

Hehe, AngelnSnuffy! 

Actually, I'll have the same amount of cage space to clean, but twomore bunnies making messes...so yeah, it'll probably be a bit more toclean...but I tell ya, it's a joy for me! 

I really love letting the girls out (one by one) and trying to sweepout their cages while they nip at the handbroom (and sometimes myhand). It's like playing tag, hehe, but bunnystyle! 

Yesterday, I gave Maisie a huge heap of hay (she eats a LOT of it, forher size!), and tried to pluck out a rather nice-looking top to giveher, and I guess the hormones must have been raging, because she gaveme a GOOD nip on the hand! Usually I'm fairly good at puttingmy hand in certain ways so she can't actually nip me (hard to explain,but having my hand certain ways, and at certain angles, she can'tactually bite me), but I guess I wasn't really considering it lastnight, hehe!

I don't mind, really...I know it's just her hormones, and that onceshe's spayed, she won't try to bite. She's just guarding herfood, hehe!

I really do enjoy the things I do for my girls, though, and can't wait to add my two boys to the mix! 

Hugs!

Rosie &amp; the Herd :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 18, 2007)

First - a disclaimer.

We don't use this bathroom - except for bunnies to have playtime. I didgo in and sweep before putting the boys in there to play.....BUT....Ididn't look at the underside of the toilet or the wall or the floor.

YUCK.

So tomorrow I'll be cleaning so that I won't be so ashamed of videos like this.

Also - I am trying to help Drew gain some weight by giving the boysbaby food. He likes banana baby food and some others too.Unfortunately, he doesn't always clean his nose like he should...sohe's got a really dirty nose from the baby food/critical care I'vegiven him the boys. All 3 of them eat it - I think he wears it so Iwill know he got into it.

Also - near the end of the video - Drew sneezes a bit. I went andlooked behind the toilet and understood why. The last of the hay fromthe last time they were in there was behind the toilet...and it wassort of dusty.....

with all that said...here goes..


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh my goodness....that was FANTASTIC!!!

I just loved Drew's speediness...and Dusty's booty-rug as he hopped around...what cutie-pah-tooties!!!! 

I'm melting...oh, the wait is terrible...

But...it's necessary...and good for all involved, I think. 

Just makes fonder of them everyday...

Thank you SO MUCH for doing that video...and don't worry about yourbathroom...not like you're letting your regularly-used bathroom getthat dirty. I totally understand about seldom-used bathrooms(and add onto that that you use it for bunny play, and I totallyunderstand).

Oh...best part of the video...when Drew sprints suddenly and bops hisnose into the toilet. Hehe!! You can tell he didn'tlike it much, by how insistant he was being about trying to batheit! What a cutie!!! 

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2007)

That is soooo cute. Mopsy is a doll!


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun (Jun 27, 2007)

This is a surprise for my mama...








I'm the cute one!



Drew


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm sure the boys will write about this later in their letters to mama....


----------



## binkies (Jun 27, 2007)

How sweet! That is one VERY clean baby babbit!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh, I love the vids. Lookit Bun Bun binky around his new cage 

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 2, 2007)

Aww...my babies are so ADORABLE!! I love how Bun Bun looks like a little piece of popcorn bouncing around there like that! 

So, I have officially given up on putting a number in the title of this thread, hehe! I just don't know at this moment what number I'll end up at, since right now, we'll be giving a home to nine rabbits (come September). Yes, two aren't ours...but we'll be taking care of them, so they'll be a (temporary) part of the herd. 

I'll be posting pictures of our newest addition, SweetPea, tomorrow.

Hugs!

Rosie and the Magnificient Herd*
:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance: and Madilyn & Mallory :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## missyscove (Jul 2, 2007)

Glad to see you've given up on numbering and given in to simply taking in all the bunnies of the world. 

Those videos are great. I can't figure out what's wrong with the ears on the bunny doing all the licking


----------



## missyscove (Jul 2, 2007)

I just have to add that I love love love the commentary on that last video...

and the way that Peg can make bunnies binky on command.


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun (Jul 15, 2007)

*Hi mama! It's Drew! I miss writing you letters but I've been so very very busy.

I know breeder mama told you already - but I want to tell the world - I'm now over 2 pounds!!! Isn't that wonderful?

I haven't yet decided how much I want to weigh....Dusty tells me I want to try for a "girlish" figure and Bun Bun says I have a "fat head" already and I don't need to get any bigger.

That's not very nice of him....but oh well...that's a big brother for you.

Anyway - I just wanted to write you a short note and let you know that as breeder mama and dad say it...

"Drew-some grew-some!"

Love
Drew
*


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 16, 2007)

YAY, Drew!! Good job, Sweetie Pie!! 

Mama's so proud of you...I knew you could do it!!

And don't worry...no matter how big you decide to grow, you'll always be Mama's Little Itty Bitty. 

I love you!!

Mama*


----------



## Haley (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow, I just watched the video of Mitzi grooming Drew, how cute is that!!! Rosie, looks like this little one will fit right in with your kitties!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 20, 2007)

Hehe...yeah, if they get over their bunphobia and actually spend some TIME with the buns!! 

They literally stay completely clear of the bunny run when the girls are out...they don't even really attempt much contact. I guess Flower got a little too much gusto at tail-sniffing!! Hehe!! But, really...can ya blame her? It's gotta be an overwhelming curiousity to sniff those long tails my kitties have! 

:biggrin2:

*Haley wrote: *


> Wow, I just watched the video of Mitzi grooming Drew, how cute is that!!! Rosie, looks like this little one will fit right in with your kitties!


----------



## binkies (Jul 20, 2007)

Maybe they think cat tails are big cords! If they are anything like mine, a cord is quite tasty no matter how much mommy fusses.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey Rosie, I'm glad your back, but we need some updated pictures of all your babies.

BTW when are you getting your other babies. I'm catching up to you soon I'll have 6.

Susan and the Gang:running bunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

Pictures?


----------



## Greta (Aug 29, 2007)

*chants* pic-tures! pic-tures! pic-tures! leaseplease:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Pictures?


Told


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Pictures?


Told


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Pictures?
> ...


ya


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...


one


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...


word


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...


post.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 29, 2007)

mew...

:embarrassed:

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm going to do a new photoshoot of the girls here soon...but in the meantime, here are some cute pics of SweetPea that I've captured...

All stretched out:







Look at that foofy tail! 






Methinks SOMEBUNNY is imitating Maisie...I think they've become friends. 






They say imitation is the most sincere form of flattery...I say it's just messy!






Here's Maisie's hay meadow, for comparison:






"Mmm...Mama, this brick is NICE and COOL!!"
















Where's the SweetPea?











Sleepy sleepy...
















Snuggling with her food bowl:































Sweepy sweepy











Hope you enjoyed them!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 30, 2007)

She is so adorable!


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 30, 2007)

Thank you! She's quite the little snuggler, isn't she?


----------



## missyscove (Aug 31, 2007)

Awww, yay for more pictures!


----------



## cheryl (Aug 31, 2007)

Your girl's are absolutely gorgeous Rosie,the pictures are just beautiful,after being gone for 5 months,i was quite surprised when i read about your new additions 

Cheryl


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 31, 2007)

Aww...thank you, Cheryl!! Considering your babies top my list of cuteness on the forum, that means a lot! 

We got SweetPea on 1 July. We were online looking for a hutch for a friend, and came across her ad, and I just had to look...I was absolutely smitten from first sight! Funny thing...her name was Lulu. I just couldn't picture anything but a furry chorus line dancer with that name, so it HAD to be changed. Good thing is, she learned her name with 24 hours of being here, so she must've liked it! 

She's a sweetheart, too...totally lives up to her name! She's so sweet, Maisie seems to have taken a liking to her! I find they imitate each other a lot, and Maisie's relaxed A LOT about Trixie, too. (She'd still been racing across her cage whenever Trixie went onto the level I built for them to have in common, to get used to each other...and she's stopped doing that since SweetPea's addition to the family!)

I'm so happy...she was the perfect fit for us! She's brought all four together in a way that just didn't happen before. I think we've got an even BETTER chance of bonding now with her here...it's exciting! 

:biggrin2:
*
cheryl13 wrote: *


> Your girl's are absolutely gorgeous Rosie,the pictures are just beautiful,after being gone for 5 months,i was quite surprised when i read about your new additions
> 
> Cheryl


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey guys! I have a nice surprise for you!! 

The wonderful Peg took some more pictures of my lionhead babies!! 

So, without further ado...here they are!! 

First, some pics of the adorable Bun Bun (some with Dusty joining him for the photo op):





















Both boys:


























Bunny Butts!






Some of my Dusty Boy:






Getting a shot (just in case...Peg heard them sneeze a few times):






Getting comforted afterward:






And the lovely girl, Drew!
















YAYYY!! Hope you enjoyed their adorable little selves!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Rosie, when are you getting your Babies?

Susan:apollo:


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, right now Peg and I are kinda taking things one step at a time. First thing that needs to happen before we can start scheduling is that Danny and I get a house (to rent). That should happen within a month from now, and then we'll schedule the babies getting here probably within a couple weeks or a month from then. (I want to be sure my other four are at least somewhat adjusted to the new house before adding my cuties...don't want Flower again going into a funk. )

So...that's where things are at. I can't fit anymore buns in our current place, so first thing in the plan is to get a bigger one. Hehe!

Hugs!

Rosie*

P.S. How are your babies? Are you excited about YOUR new additions? When will they get home to you? (I'm excited for you!)


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 24, 2007)

Okay, some updates are clearly in order here...

First, we humans went to the Bunny Fest in San Diego yesterday, and posted our pics from the event (which was WONDERFUL) in the official BunnyFest thread here.

Second...we just went on a trip to see my dad, who lives in Vegas. We were there Thursday the 20th through the following Saturday night. We drove home Saturday night so we could drive on down to San Diego (about a 2hr drive) the following morning for Bunny Fest! 

Third, and probably the biggest:

In talking to Amy extensively, we both agreed on flying her bonded pair, Madilyn and Mallory, over to my place with my sweet little trio the day they also get their wings.

Here are the "coolnesses" of the plan:

- Amy won't have to pay for airfare (since it'll be the same...$88 for up to 100lbs)

- I'm planning on setting into plan getting the lionhead trio AFTER we move into a house (which I intend to have found and be planning the move for within about a month, maybe a little bit more...but not by much. That ONLY depends on when the house is vacant for us to move into...whatever house it winds up being.) My meaning: we're going to find a house that has PLENTY of room for all, and for a setup that's efficient for caring for nine.

- Amy and I have made various agreements (as in, payment for their food/hay, how long they'll be able to be here, if they can't be flown home within six months we'll just go ahead and adopt them, etc.) to make everything as easy for all of us as possible.

- Amy will probably be flying Morgan home to her at the same time...but if she's not able to raise the money for that by then, she's more than welcome to house him with us as along with her pair. 

So, first thing's first: getting a house...

This will be something easily accomplished...since we just started agreements with another Electrical Contractor looking to hand over his customers to another company. He'd been looking for a few months, and finally encountered us...and we were the first that he thought were up to the task/good enough to take over things for him. He's been having his foreman/main guy handling the business for him, but had come to the realization that the guy just wasn't doing a good enough job...and he had to find someone else. Danny, Ivan, him, and his foreman are going to do a job together (which he hadn't offered to any other company) probably next week...to start a business relationship, get a feel for each other, etc. Then they will iron out the final details (reference percentage, etc.)...and we'll very quickly find ourselves making an enormous amount more money than we are right now...thus allowing for us to be able to get everybun altered, move, fly everybun over, etc. at a much quicker rate! 

Then I'll give the girls a couple weeks (or a bit more if they need it) to adjust after the stress of the move. I realize they'll probably need a couple MONTHS to fully adjust...I just want them to at least be able to relax from the move itself...

Then we'll fly everyone over...and by this time Amy will have been able to save up enough for what she'll need to fund for her buns to get to us (their Health Certs, their cage supplies, etc.).

So...I'm excited! It'll be fun to meet them, be able to care for them...have them staying with us! 

We've even figured out a way for Amy to save a BUNDLE on their food and hay (by simply calling in the order with the tack & feed place near us...and we'll just go pick it up...thereby saving her shipping costs)! 

I'm really looking forward to their stay, and enjoying having them around! And, if in the end they wind up becomming part of our herd, they'll already be in their new home, so no more stress for them! 

Now, onto pictures of our Vegas trip...which I'll post in a moment.


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 24, 2007)

Here are pictures from our visit to see my dad. We started our drive there Thursday morning (the 20th), and returned Saturday night. The night before we left, we picked up a 1G memory card for the camera...and when I turned it on, it said I had available to me a total of 530 pictures!!  We've estimated, in taking about 220 pictures from the whole weekend, including BunFest, that we'd be able to take over 600 pictures! :shock: How cool is that?!?!

So, I went to TOWN taking pictures...on the way there, while there, on the way back, the drive to San Diego for BunFest, at BunFest, a bit on the drive home...yeah, I had FUN. I'm used to only having about 15 pictures to pick and choose from! I didn't want to spend the weekend picking and choosing from those 15, and erasing valuable memories to accomodate the beauty we always saw in the desert, and in our family during visits. It was really wonderful being able to just shoot away!! 

So, without further ado...the pictures. 

Some pictures of the drive are in order first! 
















An interesting load a truck was carrying...not sure what it was, but thought it worth taking a shot of. If anyone knows what on earth that is, let me know...we'd be happy to find out! 






Some pretty views:
















A picture of our trip yet to be travelled:






And it highlighted in pink, just in case it's hard to see...






The hills got shadowy...and I thought it was pretty:











Coming over the hills (see above pic of the road going between the hills). I have one later on of us going back over.






You can see State Line/Primm in the distance:






This is once inside Vegas...and a building I thought had some beauty to it...


























Until I saw what it was...






Beautiful sky with big ol' rain clouds...











Emily playing with her cousin Ethan. He's my stepmother's grandson...and they get along so nicely... (Emily's obviously the one with the red shirt...)











Cute little Ethan (he's about a year younger than Emily):











Emily playing with a walking penguin toy:











Emily in the pool...it got quite cold during the time we were there, and rained...so she only got to go in for about a couple hours the whole time we were there.






My dad's doggy, Boscoe:






Em and I spent a day hanging out with my stepsister, Danielle...these are shots from her place.

My wonderful dad taking his own pictures:











They bought Em a Spiderman suit while she was there...this is her playing with one of the walkie talkies Danielle gave her.






Danielle






The three of them:






Danielle is REALLY goofy...this is her posing with Emily. "Let's look smart, Emily...", she said...hehe!!











Danielle in the middle of talking...hehe!! She laughed at the look on her face in this one:






On the way home, we encountered a flooded desert! You can hardly tell there's desert sand under there! 






Danny wanted me to catch a picture of the pilon in the water...so here's what I caught:











This one's my favorite...I don't think someone would automatically think this is desert...
















Thought this one came out neat. Keep in mind, these were all taken from inside the car, while Danny was driving, with the window up.











Going back up the hill:






A bit blurry, but a good representation of what happens to the desert from a good rainfall:






This picture actually shows that this is through a window...one spot in the upper lefthand part of the picture, hehe!






I thought these clouds were beautiful...






It was about 6pm when these pictures were taken, so some of them turn out kinda dark and grainy, but you get the idea of the scenery...






The world's largest thermometer...beware, if you get off at the city of Baker from the 15 going West, don't use Baker Street to get back on...it only takes you toward Vegas, and doesn't give an option to go the other way!






And when we got home, the kitties telling us what they thought of our trip!






So, those are all the pictures. 

Our furbabies were just fine when we got home. Our friend, Ivan, took really good care of them...and though Flower's still pouting...everyone's been out and about and happy to see us back home! 

Hugs to you guys!!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 24, 2007)

That looks like a blast :biggrin2:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Sep 24, 2007)

*Oh wow, Rosie. Congratulations on the new contracts, getting a house and looking after Amy's bunnies! I'm so jealous that you get to meet Mallory and Madilyn! And possibly Morgan, especially, he's my favourite. *

*~Diana*


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey guys!

Thought I would share the good news here, too!

We have a new baby boy! His name is Fiver, and he's simply WONDERFUL!!

Here's his original story:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28319&forum_id=7

Here's my thread announcing that I was going to bring him home:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28349&forum_id=1

Here's his Recovery Thread:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28474&forum_id=6

And here are a few pictures of my beautiful boy:
















A picture of his old eye injury:






And the cutest picture: 






More pictures to come of his trip home tomorrow!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 3, 2007)

A teaser for you guys...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 3, 2007)

The Five looks so cute.

I absolutely adore those pics you got on your trip, just now seeing them:shock:. Man, they're great! Thanks for sharing them with us. I got some pics out an airplane window and out of car windows in AZ, I should post more of them, I kinda wrote them off:?. So I wll.:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Crystal!! 

He's such a doll...

:inlove:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 8, 2007)

Okay, I'm going to try adding a couple videos. Every time I try to add pictures, Firefox closes by itself...so let's try videos for now...

Sooo...here are some cute videos of Fiver boy!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 8, 2007)

Fiver is such a doll. I really love him. I felt a huge connection with him when I first saw one of his pictures.

Drew looks adorable. I love her. She was so adorable to meet.


Ohh, just to clear some things up with everyone ....



Morgan is flying home to me either at the end of this month or in early November. I have the money all saved up for him to get here. 

Alicia is adopting my piggies from me, as well. I know they will get so much more attention with her than they ever did with me. I am truely a bunny and rattie person. I have to pay for their health certificates/checks, then Rosie is paying for the flight as a Birthday gift to Alicia...even though I have the money to pay for .


Morgan will fly to me on the same day that the piggies are going to Alicia. So I am sure there will be many pictures and updates on the day that they arrive at our houses. I can't wait to see my little boy. I miss him so much. I also can't wait to see how the piggies settle into Alicia's life. They are such special little guys.


As far as Mallory and Madilyn...it is up in the air. My fiancee doesn't want them to come home until we get our own place in February or so. I am still unsure if I will be moving out with him or with friends around the same time. I need to know myself and know how to survive on my own before I can commit to a marriage and a real life with him.


In the end....everything will work out, though. I know all of my babies will be in the best place for them....there is just some waiting to do .


----------

